# I want this gone NOW - What do I do?



## NoxCerberus (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright so I've had this since kindergarten I think. I have a couple great friends who I feel totally chill around (though I still feel ill at ease around their families who I've known for like 7 years --- what the hell??) and I've been pushing myself HARD but it still comes back.

For me it centers mostly around I can't stop thinking in social situations, in conversations etc. I just can't "flow". I'm constantly thinking about what to say, it's hellish.

It's odd because I've done some CRAZY stuff in attempts to get rid of it. Recently I've been going clubbing a lot with a super social friend of mine and I've done some ridiculous stuff in there (dancing around like a maniac, making out with random chicks etc.) but it still comes back, every time. 

I'm proud to say I have almost NO fear whatsoever anymore of making a move on a girl I see that I like, BUT I just have MASSIVE trouble connecting to people. It's like there's a layer of crap blocking me off. 

I've felt how it feels to have that removed and it's AMAZING (once when I met a girl in the club and we went back to hang at her place after). Sheer bliss. The girl in question I met by simply going up to her on the dancefloor, grabbing her around the waist and kissing her, wordlessly. It puzzles me how I can do that sort of thing and then struggle with holding a conversation with my 300 pound female coworker (not bashing her of course! It just doesn't make sense)

Like I said, it's like I can't connect to people (I've done it, but I have trouble doing it repeatedly). I've had it and I'm desperate to get over this.

I think I might just start singing in public to kill it. I dunno.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I've found that meds/drugs are pretty much the best answer. Therapy always seems to be about dealing with the problem rather than erasing it, and believe me it can be erased.


----------



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I've found that meds/drugs are pretty much the best answer. Therapy always seems to be about dealing with the problem rather than erasing it, and believe me it can be erased.


At what cost though? How bad are the side effects of the drugs?


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

euphoria said:


> I've found that meds/drugs are pretty much the best answer. Therapy always seems to be about dealing with the problem rather than erasing it, and believe me it can be erased.


ooooo that post really made me cringe. drugs are the answer ? thats pretty lame advice if you ask me.

all meds ever have and will do is mask a problem. stop taking meds and the problem returns. if meds is the answer then you will have to saty on them to the day you die (otherwise the problem will come back ) and who knows what damage that could do. taking meds every day year and year may result in you not living as long as you should


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

yakubu said:


> ooooo that post really made me cringe. drugs are the answer ? thats pretty lame advice if you ask me.
> 
> all meds ever have and will do is mask a problem. stop taking meds and the problem returns. if meds is the answer then you will have to saty on them to the day you die (otherwise the problem will come back ) and who knows what damage that could do. taking meds every day year and year may result in you not living as long as you should


I plan to take medication/drugs for the rest of my life. It really doesn't matter that it is "masking" the problem; many mental/physical health problems are never fully cured usually and simply masked, like schizophrenia. The fact is, if the pills work, there isn't really any reason not to take them.

I think it's pretty lame advice to try to 'therapize' the problem away when most evidence says it's chronic and usually will last forever. Even if you get far with CBT, SA always can come back. Not like with meds, if they are effective enough.

What makes me cringe is looking through these forums seeing people that are extremely unhappy with life and trying to cope with psychological strategies and very slow progress being made generally.

People are welcome to take that choice, but I'll have close to zero anxiety within a few weeks and anxiety will be completely off my mind. The thread title said he wants it gone straight away, and drugs are the most reliable way of doing this.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

euphoria said:


> I plan to take medication/drugs for the rest of my life. It really doesn't matter that it is "masking" the problem; many mental/physical health problems are never fully cured usually and simply masked, like schizophrenia. The fact is, if the pills work, there isn't really any reason not to take them.
> 
> I think it's pretty lame advice to try to 'therapize' the problem away when most evidence says it's chronic and usually will last forever. Even if you get far with CBT, SA always can come back. Not like with meds, if they are effective enough.
> 
> ...


you have got schizophrenia ? best stay on the meds for that then

as for SA the world knows how to cure it . its curable. we know the root cause. SA is not a complicate dproblem like schizophrenia. SA is simply negative beleifs causing fear in a person, fear causeing negative behaviour in a person.

to overcome SA takes changing negative beleifs , creating better emotions, and changing behaviour. the tools for all of those things have been available to us all for years , they are thinkrightnow, cbt, nlp and your own guts and willingness to change your behaviour.

people have made full recoveries from SA (i personally know somebody who has). i myself have completely overcame one aspect of my SA.

there is no need to advise meds when the world is aware of a cure and other people have already been successful with that cure.

nobodys has figured out a way to cure schizophrenia yet so yes advise meds for that problem, thats fine but please dont go advising meds to poor souls who dont know any better


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

try schema therapy that involves psychodynamic, gestalt, and cbt altogether for people with sa and serious mental illness.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

sad ..will probablynever be 100% removed but the best combo from what Ive learned in my psych courses is medication and therapy.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I plan to take medication/drugs for the rest of my life. It really doesn't matter that it is "masking" the problem; many mental/physical health problems are never fully cured usually and simply masked, like schizophrenia. The fact is, if the pills work, there isn't really any reason not to take them.
> 
> I think it's pretty lame advice to try to 'therapize' the problem away when most evidence says it's chronic and usually will last forever. Even if you get far with CBT, SA always can come back. Not like with meds, if they are effective enough.
> 
> ...


It's funny 'cause I have to agree with this post, although I have to say there is a very dark side of using drugs when you alreay have existing mental disorders, which include further worsening your anxiety, serotonin levels, and any thing you have 2 fold. Yeah, I've had days where I felt no anxiety thanks to LSD and marijuana, but in time they all came back at the time that I typed this, and drugs have showed me new corners of the mind that I wish I never experienced. The only way I see it possible to treat disorders with drugs is by therapist supervision, like they did in the 60's with LSD.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

never be an extremist, combine both sides. therapy and medicine


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

yakubu said:


> you have got schizophrenia ? best stay on the meds for that then


No, I don't. In fact if I had schizophrenia I would never take antipsychotics because of tardive dyskinesia and the general ****ty existence of being on chemical cosh.



> as for SA the world knows how to cure it . its curable. we know the root cause. SA is not a complicate dproblem like schizophrenia. SA is simply negative beleifs causing fear in a person, fear causeing negative behaviour in a person.
> 
> to overcome SA takes changing negative beleifs , creating better emotions, and changing behaviour. the tools for all of those things have been available to us all for years , they are thinkrightnow, cbt, nlp and your own guts and willingness to change your behaviour.
> 
> ...


Sorry but that's bull****. Scientists have identified a dysfunction of the dopaminergic system in SA just as they have for schizophrenia. People can be therapised to cope with schizophrenia too, but it doesn't erase the problem. You can't get rid of the physiological dysfunction with any amount of therapy.

Just about every mental disorder can be explained by psychological and physical models.



> nobodys has figured out a way to cure schizophrenia yet so yes advise meds for that problem, thats fine but please dont go advising meds to poor souls who dont know any better


Scientists have actually made a major breakthrough recently. I'm particularly excited as schizophrenia runs in my family.


----------

